# TOW BAR FIAT DUCATO CHASSIS



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Does anybody know where I can buy a tow bar for a Lunar Champ MH on a Ducato 2.8 chassis? I think it may be a galvanised Alko chassis it's on.
I was quoted £550 + vat fitted, that seems excessive to me.
Any contacts out there please?


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Can recommend these guys, cost us £230 (though that was show price.)

http://www.towtal.co.uk/towbars.asp

Lyn


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

agree with Phoenix - brilliant towbars, we have one


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys

you say they are good towbars but failed to mention the prices

for fitting or were they DIY ie mail order etc

Thanx

Paul


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Towtal are brill ours was £260 fitted.


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

You could try Roger Moran in Ludlow, nice family business.

We bought our Champ of him and had a tow bar fitted, can't remember how much though.

Trevor


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Booked in for towbar!*

Thanks for your guidance. MH now booked into Towtal on 1st July.
£365 all in.


----------

